# Seiko Mm300 Sbdx001



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

This beast arrived this morning, looking splendid on the bracelet...










I'm wondering whether to try it on something different though (aside from the rubber it came with) - does anyone have any pics/suggestions?

Ta


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks great, I am very envious. I really like these and keep debating with myself whether or not to sell off a load of watches and get one.

I think that the bracelet looks great, though I would have to put it on a NATO or Rhino to see what it was like. I think that a Ted Su Kevlar would look good on it; though it would probably have to be notched down as I don't think they do any 20mm's.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

learningtofly said:


> does anyone have any pics/suggestions?
> 
> Ta


Yep, lose the silver arm hair...it puts years on you. 

GREAT looking watch, I'm loving it on the bracelet, but I think it deserves something a bit less refined and a bit meatier. Maybe not as bad as a monster b/let, but something in that line perhaps!

First instinct was stripy 'bond'ie nato, but maybe that'd just make it look like a sub rip-off and this deserves more!

Nice aquisition!

Joking about the arms btw...


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

dowsing said:


> Looks great, I am very envious. I really like these and keep debating with myself whether or not to sell off a load of watches and get one.
> 
> I think that the bracelet looks great, though I would have to put it on a NATO or Rhino to see what it was like. I think that a Ted Su Kevlar would look good on it; though it would probably have to be notched down as I don't think they do any 20mm's.


Yes, i thought about that too but don't like the idea of notching it. Hmmm...



kevkojak said:


> Yep, lose the silver arm hair...it puts years on you.
> 
> GREAT looking watch, I'm loving it on the bracelet, but I think it deserves something a bit less refined and a bit meatier. Maybe not as bad as a monster b/let, but something in that line perhaps!
> 
> ...


Too late. I waxed


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Very cool, I tend to wear mine on the bracelet, but I think Toshi wears his on a Rhino which looks pretty splendid


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

When I had mine a few years ago (sold whilst suffering from a bout of severe "I must have a new watch" itis  ) I tried it on a Bond nato briefly but soon changed my mind & put the standard bracelet back on. I think the bracelet suits the watch superbly well &, obviously, fits it like it was designed to.

Why not try a chunky 22mm (notched to 20mm) Toshi strap - brown maybe?

Cracking watch - I wish you much enjoyment wearing it :thumbup:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

i agree with paul.nice watch and imo looks great on that b/let.dont like natos.just my 2 pence worth.


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, it is a lovely watch for sure...

I was also thinking about a Toshi, but wasn't sure if I should go for a vintage look or not. To be honest, I've flirted with Natos but I'm not sure they're for me really. That said, for a tenner I could give it a go without worrying too much!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

You got it! Score!
















Erm, other than applauding your new acquisition, would hesitate to say what other strap/bracelet other than the steel. Such a class watch really would need an equally superb pairs of legs...

A tad uncertain about leather on diver's though myself - I'll duck for cover now..









Howie


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Green nato :thumbsup:

Superb watch..enjoy it.


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, guys. I've actually just put it on the Seiko rubber, and I do like the way it looks.



















I'm also going to see if I can get hold of the clasp from the Super Oyster; the one that comes on the bracelet as standard is just too bulky, and frankly a diver's extension is about as much use to me as, errrr... well, a useless thing


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

As a matter of interest, has anyone else changed the clasp on one of these? I've been assured that the Super Oyster clasp with work/match without a problem, but it's always good to hear that it's been done successfully before :lookaround:


----------

